# Droid 3 system dump!



## woodyman

What many have been waiting on, The Droid 3 system dump!
======================
SYSTEM DUMP

The /media directory if you only want the bootanimation/ringtones/notifications
======================
MEDIA DUMP

the pulled wallpapers from the home app
======================
WALLPAPERS

deodexed version coming soon!


----------



## AndroidSims

Sweet, thanks for this. Did you get your D3 already? If so, how do you like it?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nars

Is the bootloader unlocked on the Droid3?

And do I install these through recovery?


----------



## AndroidSims

You do not flash these files. They are just ripped from the phone so you can take anything you might want.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nars

Thanks Sims. I'm looking through the files now :]


----------



## Guest

nars said:


> Is the bootloader unlocked on the Droid3?
> 
> And do I install these through recovery?


The bootloader is currently locked on the Droid3 as well.


----------



## AndroidSims

Anyone have any luck installing any of the new Blur apps? Would like to see if there's anything different to them other then the new icons.


----------



## EricErK

what kind of processor is it rockin?


----------



## AndroidSims

ericerk said:


> what kind of processor is it rockin?


Dual-Core at 1Ghz


----------



## woodyman

Yes, got my D3 Friday, and its a really slick device, I'm very impressed with the stock 2.3.4 with the new version of Blur, only complaint so far is all the bloat..



AndroidSims said:


> Sweet, thanks for this. Did you get your D3 already? If so, how do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## woodyman

bootloader is locked currently...



nars said:


> Is the bootloader unlocked on the Droid3?
> 
> And do I install these through recovery?


----------



## woodyman

TI OMAP 4 1 GHz Dual-core



ericerk said:


> what kind of processor is it rockin?


----------



## AndroidSims

I'm going to pick one up on the 17th. Hopeful that the community will come through. It's a beautiful phone.

How's the keyboard? Are the keys harder then the ones on the OG? My OG keyboard warped.


----------



## woodyman

keyboard is amazing, beats the OG keyboard by miles, The keyboard isn't set up the same as the D1 so I don't think you will have any warping issues on the D3



AndroidSims said:


> I'm going to pick one up on the 17th. Hopeful that the community will come through. It's a beautiful phone.
> 
> How's the keyboard? Are the keys harder then the ones on the OG? My OG keyboard warped.


----------



## 1337GamingNinja

AndroidSims said:


> Dual-Core at 1Ghz


Specifically the processor is a TI OMAP4 which is dual-core. Supposedly, memory-wise better than the Tegra2, but graphics-wise it is lesser to the Tegra2.

See: http://www.tested.com/news/hummingbird-vs-snapdragon-vs-omap-vs-tegra-2-arm-chips-explained/1704/

for a comparison of the newer processors, though it's from before the OMAP4 came out so it is probably out-dated info.


----------



## rhcp011235

Nice work getting a dump up there soo fast


----------



## androidphan88

so if you where able to get a system dump, does that mean you also have root access?


----------



## AndroidSims

androidphan88 said:


> so if you where able to get a system dump, does that mean you also have root access?


You can dump /system with adb. You don't need root to do this because you're not changing any files, simply copying them.


----------



## sparkyman

Not sure if I get this so if you have a droid3 what do you do with this

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidphan88

sparkyman said:


> Not sure if I get this so if you have a droid3 what do you do with this


Sparkyman this is basically a dumb of all files in /system of the droid 3 basically where the rom is.
This is for developers and themers. Themers can use it to figure out where to extract the different image files to to change what something looks like, devolopers can use it to modify the files to there liking. Someone please correct me if i am wrong but i believe this is what it is used for.


----------



## Meibs

androidphan88 said:


> Sparkyman this is basically a dumb of all files in /system of the droid 3 basically where the rom is.
> This is for developers and themers. Themers can use it to figure out where to extract the different image files to to change what something looks like, devolopers can use it to modify the files to there liking. Someone please correct me if i am wrong but i believe this is what it is used for.


You are corret. Also the /media is for someone who may want just some new wallpapers/sounds/ringtones.

Although i got my D3 today, i noticed no new sounds/ringtones, but has DX2 notification/ringtone. Just one.

Love the phone though so far. NEED ROOT!!! Lol.


----------

